# my weimaraner puppy has diarrhea!



## richardsayzz (Jan 21, 2008)

Shes about 6 months old and shes had diarrhea ever since we got her at about 2 months... We started her with Innova EVO and i thought maybe the high protein caused that so we switched her to regular Innova puppy and she still has diarrhea poop..anyone know the problem she is active and healthy its just she doesnt have solid stools and she also farts a lot which is disgusting


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you had her to the vet??


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Our dog had the same problem. She had consistently loose stools and stinky farts from the day we brought her home at 9 weeks. It took a while, but working with our vet we did figure out what was going on and found a food and medication to take care of it.

Know that vomiting and diarrhea are the #1 and #2 reasons people take their dogs to the emergency vet, so you're dealing with something very common and with a lot of causes. Take stool samples for a couple of days in a row, placing each sample in a separate ziplock baggie and labelling it with the day's date. Also note other things about the stool such as color (dark or light?), if there's blood in the stool, if there is any foreign matter in it (e.g. plants, mulch, pieces of toys, etc.), if there's mucous. This will help the vet figure out what's going on.

Good luck -- your problem can be fixed, especially if your pet seems healthy and energetic otherwise. You just need to work with your vet to find the right food and/or medicine combination.


----------



## MarleyandMe (May 21, 2008)

My puppy had loose poops because he was chewing on Pigs ears, and they have lots of sodium in them. I stopped giving him pigs ears and changed the food to the vets recommendation and now his poops are alot easier to pick up on walks haha


----------

